# Top 5 Fox News babes...



## ExLe (Jan 19, 2012)

#5
Dana Perino...

Dana Perino joined FOX News Channel (FNC) in April 2009 as a contributor. Currently, she serves as a rotating host in the roundtable ensemble of FNC's "The Five," a weekday program at 5 p.m. ET.​ 




​ 
#4
Ainsley Earhardt...​ 

Ainsley Earhardt is a correspondent for FOX News Channel (FNC). She joined the network in 2007 and provides live news cut-ins during the overnight hours.​ 









#3
Andrea Tantaros...​ 

Andrea Tantaros joined FOX News Channel (FNC) in April 2010 as a political contributor. Currently, she is a co-host on "The Five," a weekday roundtable opinion program at 5 p.m. ET. She is also a political columnist for the New York Daily News.​ 






#2​Kimberly Guilfoyle...


Kimberly Guilfoyle joined Fox News Channel (FNC) in January 2006 and is currently a co-host of "The Five," a one hour talk/debate show that airs from 5-6 p.m. ET. In addition, Guilfoyle serves as a legal analyst for the network, appearing regularly on "The O'Reilly Factor," "Hannity," and other shows. She is also a host for FoxNews.com Live. Prior to this, she was the host of the preexisting one-hour crime-based weekend program "The Lineup​ 




​




#1


Maria Molina...​ 
Maria Molina joined Fox News Channel (FNC) in October 2010. She currently serves as a weather anchor across weekend programming and has been awarded the Certified Broadcast Meteorologist (CBM) designation by the American Meteorological Society (AMS).




These are my top 5...​ 
Feel free to make your own...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 19, 2012)

How many of those sucked some pen0r to get their position??


----------



## ExLe (Jan 19, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> How many of those sucked some pen0r to get their position??


 

How much carpet did she munch to get hers?...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 19, 2012)

^^^

She's ugly with a guy haircut and tiny tits.

The blondes are ugly with terrible nose jobs.

The brunettes are mediocre at the very best.


A Sorry List you've compiled here ExLax.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 19, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> She's ugly with a guy haircut and tiny tits.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry I dissapointed you by not adding male anchors to the list...






Here is something more along your type...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 19, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I'm sorry I dissapointed you by not adding male anchors to the list....


 
By doing this you made a horrible thread even worse.

But that is your consistant talent afterall.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 19, 2012)

Where is Courtney(touched on this subject in open chat fox news thread)?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2012)

Ainsley Earhardt wins


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

......mind controlled _BITCHES_ of ..fox.......narrow minded c*nts........


----------



## secdrl (Jan 19, 2012)

I think every FOX woman that is on that show "The Five" is unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 19, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I'm sorry I dissapointed you by not adding male anchors to the list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess they're all alright, if you like satan!

lol


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 19, 2012)

*Jill Nicolini from MyFox New York *


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 19, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> *Jill Nicolini from MyFox New York *



Whoa!

I never seen her before.

On occassion, I've been known to dance with the devil.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 19, 2012)

Courtney Friel!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

sum reason i like dana


----------



## secdrl (Jan 19, 2012)

dark geared god said:


> sum reason i like dana


 

x2 ^^^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## bulldogz (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 20, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> sum reason i like dana


 

I agree...

She is not hot per say...
But she has a great way about her that just makes her sexy, kinda like Ivanka Trump...

Mentaly stimulating...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, Fox has the hottest broads on any network. It's no wonder their ratings are kicking the shit outta MSNBC with their bull dikes and pricks like Keith Olberman.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been on Google for the past 7 hours looking up Fox News woman...


----------



## SFW (Jan 20, 2012)

Greta Van Sustanon


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 20, 2012)

There are alot hot ladies on the mexican weather and news channels.They don't speak English so I don't know how dumb they really are.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 20, 2012)

The asians and afro-americans are always hottest. I wish we had news anchors like them. Id actually buy a TV antenna.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 20, 2012)

Jill Nicolini- nice!

http://dogandponyshowwebsite.com/pipe-city-jill-nicolini/


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> She's ugly with a guy haircut and tiny tits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I agree...
> 
> She is not hot per say...
> But she has a great way about her that just makes her sexy, kinda like Ivanka Trump...
> ...


 
What a sad excuse ^^^ for a real man.



SupaSwole said:


>


You in one of those moods huh SupaDupaSucka??

All the boys in your hood giving you the cold shoulder?

Might need to spruse yourself up to get those cocks back in your favor.


LOL @ YOU "Swole" <----- What a load of bullshit.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like their seating arrangement!





YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Greta Van Sustanon


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did I say I like the seating arrangement?





YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

No wonder the libs are so pissed off,I will stick with Fox





YouTube Video


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 20, 2012)

Megan Kelly is the hottest.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Greta Van Sustanon


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

Is she mexican or carib?


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

Julie Banderas is another hot latina Fox anchor. Shes actually half white, half colombian.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Is she mexican or carib?


 

She is Italian...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Julie Banderas is another hot latina Fox anchor. Shes actually half white, half colombian.


 
 How did I miss her?...


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

ExLe said:


> She is Italian...


Shes a greek. Did not know that.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Shes a greek. Did not know that.


 
^

No a Roman...

But I'm sure she loves Greek...


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2012)

Her last name is greek. Is she married to a guinea then? 

She looks hispanic actually.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Julie Banderas is another hot latina Fox anchor. Shes actually half white, half colombian.


Agreed....she is hot...no doubt


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

with that last name she must be a mexican


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not in the top 5....but still hot...
Michelle Malkin


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

SFW said:


> Her last name is greek. Is she married to a guinea then?
> 
> She looks hispanic actually.


 

My bad...

Looks like she is Greek and half Italian...

I would love to see some greek action after a quality daily events conversation...


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Not in the top 5....but still hot...
> Michelle Malkin


 
Youre insane.

Might as well go ahead and say you'd eat ann coulter's menstrual snatch, while candy crowley fingered your ass with callused man-like fingers. Of course Greta would be there too with christiane amanpour. they'll be making out, to further cause flaccidity.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Youre insane.
> 
> Might as well go ahead and say you'd eat ann coulter's menstrual snatch, while candy crowley fingered your ass with callused man-like fingers. Of course Greta would be there too with christiane amanpour. they'll be making out, to further cause flaccidity.


 
^^^

man-like fingers...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)

ExLe said:


> #5
> Dana Perino...
> 
> Dana Perino joined FOX News Channel (FNC) in April 2009 as a contributor. Currently, she serves as a rotating host in the roundtable ensemble of FNC's "The Five," a weekday program at 5 p.m. ET.​
> ...



I'd like to have a 3 way with Dana and that little short ^^^ Mexican.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 24, 2012)

SFW said:


> Youre insane.
> 
> Might as well go ahead and say you'd eat ann coulter's menstrual snatch, while candy crowley fingered your ass with callused man-like fingers. Of course Greta would be there too with christiane amanpour. they'll be making out, to further cause flaccidity.


Wow...That was fucked up...tell me how you really feel.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> She's ugly with a guy haircut and tiny tits.
> 
> ...


 

Here is a nice Anderson Cooper pic you will like...

You can thank me when you are done jerking off...


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 29, 2012)

Megan Kelly. Although shes a baby factory.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)

dave 236 said:


> Megan Kelly. Although shes a baby factory.


 

I like Megan Kelly...

One smart gal, and easy on the eyes...


----------

